# ¿como identificar cables comunes?



## ThaConectted (Nov 3, 2008)

hola que tal pues miren consegui un motor  paso a paso pero lo que pasa es que no le encuentro ningun comun ya lei preguntas en el foro pero no y pues miren:
porque mis colores del motor son:rojo,azul,negro,verde,blanci y gris (seis hilos) pero lo que quiero son mis comunes y 4 fases que yo controle. aora bien mi pregunta ¿acaso no es un motor de 4 fases y 2 comunes?(en este caso como logro identificar los comunes) o ¿es uno de seis fases?

anexo que es un motor KHP-11M12
pero no encontre la tabla de especificaciones ni nada
espero me puedan ayudar
gracias

aqui les dejo unos links con fotos del motor:
http://www.4shared.com/file/69650172/bc393f90/DSC00056.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/69650407/85d99f33/DSC00054.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/69650408/156682a2/DSC00055.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/69650409/6261b234/DSC00057.html

nuevamente gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2008)

Si tiene 6 cables casi seguro que tiene 2 "comunes" (Aislados entre si) 1 para cada par de bobinas.

Suponiendo que sea así, debes tener continuidad entre 3 cables por un lado y los otros 3 por otro lado.

Sigo suponiendo que sea este el caso, los comunes serán los cables que presenten menos resistencia respecto de los otros 2.

Lo mas lógico sería que los 2 comunes fueran Celeste y Blanco

Busca con el multímetro la combinación de menor resistencia


----------



## ThaConectted (Nov 3, 2008)

mm..pero como puedo medir la resistencia de un solo cable de donde tomo el otro polo del cable? uno de la punta y el otro?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2008)

Materiales:
Un ohmetro,
un utensilio para escribir
otro donde hacerlo
El motor

Procedimiento:
Una vez testeado el ohmetro y comprobado que funciona, se ha de disponer de uno de los cables (el que sea)
Se anota el color y empezamos a medir la resistencia entre otros. Vamos anotantdo los valores y colores

Una vez terminado cogemos el siguiente cable y procederemos de igual forma (evitar repeticiones)

Una vez obtenida una tabla la mar de chula empiezan las conclusiones:
Si el aislamiento es elevado es que son independientes ¿Correcto?
Si mide un valor entre dos y la mitad entre los otros dos y la mitad entre ese ultimo y el anterior ¿Sabes cual es comun ?

Ale! que tampoco es tan complicado
Saludos


----------



## 9u574v0 (Dic 15, 2011)

Regularmente los motores a pasos tienen de fabrica la separacion en cuanto a bobinas, es decir dos bobinas con su comun, al menos asi son algunos de los motores, sin embargo como comentan anteriormente, es muy facil medir con un multimetro la resistencia entre los cables para identificar las bobinas


----------



## geramex (Feb 19, 2012)

oigan tengo una duda, en un motor pap unipolar de 5 hilos, si debe haber continuidad en todos los hilos? se que estan conectados por dentro pero no se si esto esta bien....gracias


----------

